# 144Hz + 60Hz / 75 Hz Monitor , Bildaussetzer



## DonCamiIIo (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

Hier mal die alten  PC Daten alles gekauft am 01.11.2018:

Mainboard MSI B450-A PRO
Prozessor Ryzen 5 2600 (Übertaktet auf 4.0 Ghz @ 1,250 Volt)
RAM 4x4GB Patriot Viper 2400Mhz CL15 (Übertaktet auf 2933Mhz CL17)
Grafikkarte RX580 MSI Armor 8GB 
Netzteil 400 Watt be quiet! System Power 9 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze

Bildschirm 1 ACER KG1 KG271UAbmiipx 27 Zoll WQHD 2560x1440 144Hz 8 Bit
Bildschirm 2 LG FLATRON E2341 23 Zoll FullHD 1920 x 1080 60Hz 8 Bit

und hier mein altes Problem

Immer wenn ich zocke bekomme ich hin und wieder einen Black-Screen. Dieser tritt auch nur auf dem ACER 144 Hz Bildschirm auf nicht auf dem LG.
Sound usw. funktioniert weiterhin ohne Probleme nach den 2-3 Sekunden geht das Bild wieder ganz normal und ich kann weiter zocken.
Dann kommt der BlackScreen wieder nach entweder ein paar Stunden oder ein paar Minuten (ist mal so mal so)
Leider ist das Problem für mich nicht reproduzierbar.


Nachdem ich dieses Problem versucht hatte über ein Jahr zu lösen, hab ich mich entschieden das System aufzurüsten. Dachte es liegt evtl an der RX580 das die zu wenig Power hat oder ähnliches. 

hier mal mein leiden vom letzten Jahr:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...zocken-fuer-2-3-sekunden-rx580-msi-armor.html



Hier mein neues System

MSI B450 A Pro Motherboard
600 Watt Netzteil Corsair TX650 M (NEU)
Ryzen 5 2600 , Übertaktet auf 4.0 Ghz bei 1,25 Volt 
16 GB DDR4 Ram 2933 Mhz CL 17/17/17/17/36 bei 1,36 Volt
PowerColor Gigabite RX5700 XT Red Devil (NEU)
Bildschirm 1 Acer KG1 27 Zoll WQHD 144 Hz. Monitor über DP1.2 angeschlossen 
Bildschirm 2 Acer KG1 27 Zoll FULLHD 75 Hz. Monitor über HDMI 2.0 angeschlossen (NEU)


Nun zu meinem alten / neuen Problem:

Ich habe immer noch Bildaussetzer und jetzt bei beiden Bildschirmen. Wenn ich ein Game zocke läuft alles flüssig und auf einmal Zack schwarzer Bildschirm für 2-3 Sekunden. Dann geht der Bildschirm wieder an und ich kann weiter Spielen. 
Gleiches passiert allerdings auch auf dem 2ten Bildschirm auf dem nur TS oder andere Sachen offen sind. Im normalen Windows betrieb hab ich mit dem Hauptmonitor keine Probleme allerdings setzt der 2te Monitor hin und wieder aus. 
Dachte zuerst das es an den HDMI / DP Kabeln liegt, habe mir dann die schnellsten/besten/teuersten Kabel geholt die es zur Zeit auf dem Markt gibt. Hat leider nichts gebracht, gleiches Problem. 

Grafikkarte kann ich ausschließen. Treiber sind alle aktuell. 
Monitor kann ich auch ausschließen da es bei beiden auftritt nach dem System upgrade und ich denke nicht das ich 2 Montags Monitore bekommen habe  oder doch ? 
Kabel sind es auch nicht , die sind auf dem neuesten und schnellsten Stand. 



Nach etwas suche im Netz hab ich gelesen das es bei unterschiedlichen Herz Zahlen zu Synchronisationsproblemen kommen kann, allerdings hab ich davon keine Ahnung und hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann. 



Vielen Dank und Liebe Grüße 

DonCamillo


----------



## Fahal (11. Oktober 2019)

Hey DonCamiIIo,

klingt für mich in erste Linie nach einem Treiberproblem.
Ansonsten manuell den Treiber komplett löschen, über den Gerätemanager und manuell einen Neuen installieren.

Hast du dein Windows in der Zwischenzeit ebenfalls zurückgesetzt?

Du könntest ja mal testweiße die Energiespareinstellungen auf höhstleistung ändern.


----------



## DonCamiIIo (11. Oktober 2019)

am Treiber liegt es wohl nicht denke ich , da das Problem auch schon mit der RX580 hatte wie du aus diesem Link sehen kannst Schwarzer Bildschirm beim Zocken für 2-3 Sekunden RX580 MSI ARMOR

Bevor ich die RX 5700 XT installiert habe , hab ich mit DDU alle Treiber und Registry gelöscht um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.  

Nein eine neue aufsetzung von Windows hab ich noch nicht gemacht. 

Energiespareinstellungen sind alle auf Maximum

Bin echt verzweifelt.... oder passt einfach ein 60Hz und ein 144Hz Monitor nicht zusammen?


----------



## 9maddin9 (11. Oktober 2019)

Passiert das Problem auch wenn nur der 144Hz Monitor angeschlossen ist?

Normal sollte die Konfiguration (144/60HZ) zusammen passen bzw. auch funktionieren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DonCamiIIo (12. Oktober 2019)

Habs gerade getestet, wenn nur der 144 Hz Monitor dran hängt läuft alles Super. keine Bildaussetzer , wenn nur der 60Hz Monitor dran hängt läuft es auch. Woran kann es noch liegen ? 
Ich denke es ist eine Einstellungssache , gibt es evtl noch jemanden im Forum mit ner RX 5700 XT und 2 Monitoren 60 + 144 Hz ?


----------



## Gerwald (13. Oktober 2019)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Den über lege auch gerade einen zweiten Bildschirm zu kaufen.  Hab auch einen 144MHz. Der zweit Monitor würde wohl auch nur 60 MHz haben. Das würde reichen. 

Könnte man das Problem  mit einer zweiten Grafikkarte umgehen?


----------



## HisN (13. Oktober 2019)

Was sind denn die schnellsten/teuersten/besten Kabel? Hast Du mal bitte einen Link für mich was Du da gekauft hast?

Was mich wundert ist nicht unbedingt die Bildaussetzer sondern dass Du nicht auch noch zusätzlich solche Probleme hast. Aber da Du danach fragst weil Du etwas gehört hast .. mit der Sufu hättest Du es auch gefunden^^

@Gerwald (die Links könnten auch für Dich interessant sein, und man kann es nicht mit einer 2. Graka umgehen).


1x100Hz 1x60Hz ruckeln am zweiten Bildschirm

zweiter Monitor laggy | ComputerBase Forum

Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufruestung auf 240 Hz | ComputerBase Forum

PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum

2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - fluessiger Betrieb machbar? | ComputerBase Forum

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...nn-stream-auf-zweitem-monitor-laeuft.1741057/


----------



## DonCamiIIo (13. Oktober 2019)

@HisN   

- Also das Dp Kabel ist das hier https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007PKPUIK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
- HDMI ist das hier https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07D17LJQY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Monitor 1 Acer KG1 KG271UAbmiipx ab €' '332,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Monitor 2 Acer KG271 FreeSync 75Hz - Monitore - computeruniverse

Hab mir deine Links durchgelesen. Das Problem was die beschreiben hab ich nicht, bei mir läuft alles flüssig, ich bekomm nur immer diese "Blackscreens" für 2-3 Sekunden, wie wenn man was am Monitor verstellen würde (zb. die Herz Zahl in den Windows einstelllungen) dann wird der Bildschirm ja auch immer kurz schwarz. Genauso passiert es bei mir Ingame. 

Wie in meinem Post schon geschrieben beschäftige ich mich mit dem Problem schon seit einem Jahr und ich habe dutzende Foren beiträge dazu gelesen, bisher immer ohne Erfolg. 

LG DonCamillo


----------



## HisN (13. Oktober 2019)

Lindy in sehr kurz. Halte ich für eine gute Option um das Kabel aus der Rechnung zu nehmen. 
Ich frag lieber nach, Du weißt ja was manche Leute unter "gut/bestes" verstehen.
Das Lindy jedenfalls sollte das schaffen was drauf steht.
17Gbit ... reicht das für 2560x1440@144hz .... ja sollte es.


----------



## DonCamiIIo (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaub ich hab das Problem gelöst. Ich habe heute nochmal geforscht und anscheinen liegt es am 60Hz Monitor. Da dieser laut Windows berechnung oder so nicht 60 Hz sondern 60.4 Hz oder ausspuckt. 
Stellt man die Herz Zahl auf 59 , wird auf dem Monitor OSD 60 Herz angezeigt laut berechnung sind es allerdings 59,8 und das behebt den Fehler. Konnte heute den ganzen Abend ohne Blackscreens zocken. 
Vielleicht war es aber auch nur Zufall. Wenn der Fehler nochmal Auftritt melde ich mich.


----------



## DonCamiIIo (16. Oktober 2019)

Nochmal ein kurzes Update also seit 2 Tagen funktioniert der 144Hz Monitor ohne Probleme, der 60 bzw. 59Hz Monitor allerdings hat nun auch in Windows hin und wieder seine Aussetzer. Somit ist das Problem leider noch nicht "ganz" behoben. 

Bin nun mit meinem Latein am Ende ... wüsste nicht was ich noch machen könnte. Jemand von euch eine Idee wo das Problem liegt ? oder ich warte mal auf das nächste Treiber update evtl bringt das was


----------



## DonCamiIIo (10. November 2019)

Hier nochmal ein Update, 

das Problem ist immer noch nicht behoben. der 144 Hz Monitor läuft einwandfrei. Allerding hat der 60Herz Monitor immer noch Probleme. Er schaltet immer wieder ab und kurz darauf wieder an, er macht die gleichen Geräusche, wie wenn man die Hz Zahlen ändert (so ein kleines Klack). 

Hat den Niemand sonst Probleme dieser Art ?


----------

